# Do you think this is poor service from a garage?



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Afternoon all

Just having what seems to be a bit of a saga with the local Jag indy. I'm a bit peeved and aren't sure if I'm just being unreasonable.

Basically, the STR went in on Friday for its oil cooler pipe and transmission fluid change. I was told it'd be done late that afternoon as it's a four hour job. I got a call at 2pm on Friday saying they had had some problems with another car and hadn't had a chance to do the STR. I was a bit put out but gave them the benefit of the doubt as these things happen.

So this morning I took the STR back, waited until about 4:30 and decided to ring to see if it was ready. I was told that it'll now be tomorrow afternoon. They have the new oil cooler pipe on but still have to put the transmission back in.

So anyway, I'm just a bit peeved with the service. Am I being unreasonable in expecting this to be done by now?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like they may have overbooked their work combined with the odd delay on other jobs means that yours, as well as others, may have been delayed/not completed.

Poor show really if it's taken them 3 days, in retrospect, to do a 4hr job.

I'd have a word when you pick it up that their customer service is a tad shoddy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Doesn't sound like a very well run garage that a 4 hour job has now run over to 3 days. 

You've got a right to be annoyed, but the likelihood of being annoyed with them getting you anywhere is slim.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Happens in our dealership but thankfully rarely, normally due to staff shortage, techs on courses, holiday, sick leave. Service managers turn a blind eye to this and are only interested in making the hours, however I'd expect different of an indie, it is poor and you have every right to feel annoyed and frustrated. Make that perfectly clear to them and see if they offer any goodwill and let them know that will decide if you choose to use them again.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think they definitely over booked, but poor service nevertheless as I'd have thought I'd be given priority given what happened on Friday. There's a few Jag indys round here so I might be taking my business elsewhere.

Kerr I think you're right, I would kick off but doubt it'd get me anywhere so what's the point?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I think they definitely over booked, but poor service nevertheless as I'd have thought I'd be given priority given what happened on Friday. There's a few Jag indys round here so I might be taking my business elsewhere.
> 
> Kerr I think you're right, I would kick off but doubt it'd get me anywhere so what's the point?


You should "kick off" but in a stern but polite manner, ok there's a good chance it will get you knowhere but without trying you'll never know and that's an attitude far too common in this country i.e. only complaining to someone else after the event. Whether it's a hotel, restaurant, airline or dealership without any negative feedback they will never endeavour to improve their quality of service.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

My mate owns a garage and this does happen from time to time, remember they can often be let down by people too that can have a knock on affect 

although if they let you down once, your right they should prioritise you the next time round. It's probably poor time management, could be over booking but they may have had loads of walk ins that day too which can be a pain 

Just let them finish it then try another place next time bud, life's too short. As long as it's done properly no harm done really


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Have you paid for it? 

id be demanding a discount - not unreasonable for wasting your time


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Have you paid for it?
> 
> id be demanding a discount - not unreasonable for wasting your time


Not yet, I'll see what they have to say for themselves tomorrow. I'm a bit useless at complaining, only really get angry over big events so usually don't see the point with things like this. I just think that a four hour job leading to the car being there for three days is ridiculous.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its poor but what are you planning to do ? cant see them giving a big discount or licking your boots tbh

vote with your wallet and never go back


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I understand it's a dissapointing, but unless you needed the car I'd take it as experience. If they have a good reputation, could be a one off. 

I often find this at work, people can have a dig or a moan and expect you to do better, even if the circumstances were out of your control. If they verbally apologised I'd take that and just not let it stress you out.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I wouldn't kick off but I would ask for a discount for the inconvenience - nothing ventured etc.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

hutchingsp said:


> I wouldn't kick off but I would ask for a discount for the inconvenience - nothing ventured etc.


Same, Id literally just go and say "ok, you said £400, ill give you £300 for wasting my time" and then just let the negotiations commence lol.

If they said 4 hours, id expect them to take a day at most. If they're taking longer they're just incompetant or doing work on other cars which are giving them more profit.

If things are "beyond their control" eg. they cant source the parts, the whole point would be to inform the customer that they cant source the parts until so and so but its obviously under their control as they're choosing to do other jobs! That's just shoddy.

In my line of work, I see people on an appointment basis, sometimes 30 in 3 hours. I cant just say "oh its beyond my control that the other guy took 15 minutes so that means I wont see you today, ill see you in 3 days, it doesnt matter if you have cancer". You go over time slightly, but you get the job done on the day. They're probably just being lazy or biting off more than they can chew, in which case they should really be working overtime to get the jobs done when they said they would.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

What's their hourly rate - £120 easily I would guess.

How much of your time have they wasted?

Of course if they don't budge and call your bluff you're stuck with either a wry smile and pay up, or take it elsewhere.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

But I guess the OP went to an indie because they are cheaper, personally I'd accept if you choose to pay a lower price then things like this can happen otherwise you may as well pay full main dealer prices. I also think its a sign of our compensation culture that everyone seems to be jumping on the price reduction bandwagon.

If I was the indy trying to make a living by charging lower rates and being fair I would tell any customer who demanded compensation not to come back, we dont live in a perfect world, anyone who has ever done any work on a car will know that things can go wrong with the simplest of jobs, all it needs is one seized bolt in a difficult to get at place and it could add hours to a job.

I would cut them some slack................


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

m500dpp said:


> But I guess the OP went to an indie because they are cheaper, personally I'd accept if you choose to pay a lower price then things like this can happen otherwise you may as well pay full main dealer prices. I also think its a sign of our compensation culture that everyone seems to be jumping on the price reduction bandwagon.
> 
> If I was the indy trying to make a living by charging lower rates and being fair I would tell any customer who demanded compensation not to come back, we dont live in a perfect world, anyone who has ever done any work on a car will know that things can go wrong with the simplest of jobs, all it needs is one seized bolt in a difficult to get at place and it could add hours to a job.
> 
> I would cut them some slack................


Indy is considerably more expensive than the excellent local garage I've used for years though. Poor service is poor service IMO.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

hutchingsp said:


> What's their hourly rate - £120 easily I would guess.
> 
> How much of your time have they wasted?
> 
> Of course if they don't budge and call your bluff you're stuck with either a wry smile and pay up, or take it elsewhere.


Thats a 2 way street, not much they can do if you refuse to budge either. Garages usually give in pretty easily - depends how tough you are on them.



m500dpp said:


> But I guess the OP went to an indie because they are cheaper, personally I'd accept if you choose to pay a lower price then things like this can happen otherwise you may as well pay full main dealer prices. I also think its a sign of our compensation culture that everyone seems to be jumping on the price reduction bandwagon.
> 
> If I was the indy trying to make a living by charging lower rates and being fair I would tell any customer who demanded compensation not to come back, we dont live in a perfect world, anyone who has ever done any work on a car will know that things can go wrong with the simplest of jobs, all it needs is one seized bolt in a difficult to get at place and it could add hours to a job.
> 
> I would cut them some slack................


Saying 4 hours and then taking 3 days is not fair though. Saying 4 hours and taking a day is reasonable. In that time the car should be done. The lack of communication is a point in itself, if its going to take longer than 4 hours, the OP should have been called and told about the situation. They're pretty much waiting for the OP to call and ask if his car is done yet and from what I can gather, they keep prolonging it.

You're perfectly right, we dont live in a perfect world and sometimes things go wrong, but the lack of service is evident by their refusal to atleast carry the work out on the 2nd day if not the 1st. Someone elses car had problems, fair enough, they had to get that done but it doesnt mean that the OP should have to wait another 2 days.

If i was an indy in that situation, id be working on the other car with problems and paying other employees overtime to get the OP's car sorted. If they had other plans, id be doing it myself after the sun went down


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

millns84 said:


> Indy is considerably more expensive than the excellent local garage I've used for years though. Poor service is poor service IMO.


That's the annoying thing I expect. You choose a specialist as they should be in a better position to know the specific job you're booked in for, and should have the parts available and know how long it's likely to take.

By paying extra for a specialist to do the work you shouldn't have the delays or extras you might get from a normal garage who may not have done that job before.

I would be annoyed.

Would I say anything? Probably not. I'd just not go back there again.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

You took the car one day, then collected it with no work done - thats an inconvenience.

Taking the car back and then them keeping it overnight is just shoddy - they would have known on Firday howtheir staffing levels looked like post BH weekend. Sounds like they tried to keep your business by rebooking as soon as they could after Friday, only to overbook their workshop.

If they are _that_ busy it's a good sign people trust them so take a positive from it.

I's be asking for some discount to cover yuour wasted time and petrol on Friday - not even starting the job the day it was booked in for is silly.


----------



## VTR_Craig (Dec 29, 2007)

I would hate to do any work for some of you guys. Everyone thinks they are owed something these days.

Jobs hardly ever go to plan. Jobs turning up late, parts sent wrong, unexpected parts not readily available, staff illness, emergency jobs, customers saying 'while its here, can you just'

I simple 30minute job can be doubled by 1 seized bolt. 

There's nothing worse then when you have had a really busy day/week and worked your bum off for customers and then they moan and want discount. 

Just don't worry about it.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

VTR_Craig said:


> I would hate to do any work for some of you guys. Everyone thinks they are owed something these days.
> 
> Jobs hardly ever go to plan. Jobs turning up late, parts sent wrong, unexpected parts not readily available, staff illness, emergency jobs, customers saying 'while its here, can you just'
> 
> ...


If the OP is paying full price, he deserves full service. Crap service = not full price.

If you read my post you'll see that I said 1 full day, ie 24 hours is reasonable for a 4 hour job. 3 days is just wasting the OP's time, especially if he has to call every day to check if his car is done.

Jobs turning up late is not the OP's problem, its the garage's problem to manage these events properly should they occur.

I agree that jobs hardly go to plan but a good garage would have it sorted in a day no matter what. If it was seriously un-doable, they'd explain what the problem was and get the car prioritized. 3 days is just taking the mick.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

As a first time customer with likely more work going in the future you'd expect to be looked after.

Where's the update dammit!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I think communication is the big let down. 
I appreciate that things can go wrong, parts are not turning up, other customer car delays the whole day etc. 
But if the garage makes that phone call than you can change your plan, adapt your day. 
Very often there is no communication until the customer phones and asks for his vehicle. 
This makes the difference between a good garage and a not so good garage. 
And i know phoning a customer that his vehicle is delayed is not the nicest of jobs, but even if it is inconvenient, its appreciated in the end. 

When i lived in Birmingham, i used Bristol Street Motors in Kings Norton, any delay, any problem and i would get a call. 
Also would they phone immediately when my vehicle was ready, regardless if i told them i wouldn't collect till after 17:30hrs. 
Nothing more annoying than phoning a garage and they tell you, oh your car was already done at 10.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Doesn't sound like a very well run garage that a 4 hour job has now run over to 3 days.


Unless I am missing something, how has a 4 hour job over run to 3 days?

OP took his car in on Friday, they ran out of time so couldn't do it. He then took the car and then returned it to them on Monday, where the car had partial work done.

If it were a case of them starting the work on Friday, keeping the car all weekend and then still not having it done by Monday close of business then yes I'd agree.

Things like this happen constantly, bit of an inconvenience but not a lot you can do. I'd be more concerned if a garage could fit my car in straight away and have it done immediately. A busy garage is more often than not a good garage.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

JJ0063 said:


> Unless I am missing something, how has a 4 hour job over run to 3 days?
> 
> OP took his car in on Friday, they ran out of time so couldn't do it. He then took the car and then returned it to them on Monday, where the car had partial work done.
> 
> ...


In which case Kwik Fit must be awesome.

It still counts as 3 days - Friday is still counted as a day as the OP dropped his car off and then told it wouldnt be done that day. Took the car back in on Tuesday and still not done - 2 days. Its wednesday now so its nearly 3 days done


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

A good garage will meet the needs of the customer. From a main dealer you should expect exemplary customer service as you sure are paying for it, that includes booking in the jobs correctly, too me sounds like they are on the usual main dealer push of booking in over 100% of hours per technician, this is the goal to have each working over 100% efficiency. Good for the garage not so good for customer as this situation will easily arise  just how main dealers work.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I think the thing people aren't mentioning enough is the fact it's him that's had to ring them.

If they'd have rung up and explained he probably wouldn't have felt the need to post on here.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

m500dpp said:


> But I guess the OP went to an indie because they are cheaper, personally I'd accept if you choose to pay a lower price then things like this can happen otherwise you may as well pay full main dealer prices. I also think its a sign of our compensation culture that everyone seems to be jumping on the price reduction bandwagon.
> 
> If I was the indy trying to make a living by charging lower rates and being fair I would tell any customer who demanded compensation not to come back, we dont live in a perfect world, anyone who has ever done any work on a car will know that things can go wrong with the simplest of jobs, all it needs is one seized bolt in a difficult to get at place and it could add hours to a job.
> 
> I would cut them some slack................


Paying a lower price doesn't mean you should get a poorer service. Everyone knows that the prices main dealers charge are often hugely inflated and they are the ones with the poorer service.

The overheads of a main dealer are far higher than your little locally run independent specialist. Not often you see them with multiple receptionists, sparkling workspaces, Sky TV and lots of goodies to eat whilst you are there. They overcharge and everyone knows it.

Even at high end brand garages most of the mechanics aren't skilled to a very high level. It's not as if you are paying top money to have the best mechanics work on your car. They will also have issues such as this from time to time. The issue hasn't got anything to do with the cost of the job.



JJ0063 said:


> Unless I am missing something, how has a 4 hour job over run to 3 days?
> 
> OP took his car in on Friday, they ran out of time so couldn't do it. He then took the car and then returned it to them on Monday, where the car had partial work done.
> 
> ...


If you book an appointment with a garage, it's not unreasonable to expect them to honour it. Over the years it has been rare for something to go wrong for me.

As for 3 days. The car was originally booked in for Friday, That is day one. The car was returned the following week and was in for the full day without being finished, that is day two. The instructions were the car would be finished the following afternoon which counts as three days in my book.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Even at high end brand garages most of the mechanics aren't skilled to a very high level. It's not as if you are paying top money to have the best mechanics work on your car.


I cannot comment on your neck of the woods but that certainly isn't the case in my part of the country in the SouthEast. The group I work for employ over 400 techs ranging from apprentices to master techs working on marques from luxury to basic, they all go on many courses a year organised by manufacturers, we have techs with twenty plus years experience, I cannot imagine there are too many indies that can afford to send their techs on these expensive courses, that's not to say indies don't have skilled techs, many having migrated from main dealers taking their knowledge with them.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> I cannot comment on your neck of the woods but that certainly isn't the case in my part of the country in the SouthEast. The group I work for employ over 400 techs ranging from apprentices to master techs working on marques from luxury to basic, they all go on many courses a year organised by manufacturers, we have techs with twenty plus years experience, I cannot imagine there are too many indies that can afford to send their techs on these expensive courses, that's not to say indies don't have skilled techs, many having migrated from main dealers taking their knowledge with them.


As you point out, the skill levels range from apprentices to master techs. Apprentices aren't skilled workers, they are learning their trade.

How few master techs are there in comparison to apprentices and ordinary techs?

Many small garages also have apprentices. That is common practice and the young boys are trained in house and sent to college for their NC/HNC. Businesses are given grants and assistance when it comes to training apprentices.

I always find the word "technician" ambiguous. People with the word technician in their job title are often don't have qualifications in their employed field. The old school way was you were time served in your trade. That was the indication you had the knowledge and qualifications in your field.

Do you think you have to work at a main dealer to gain knowledge about cars? I'd bet many of the very best motor mechanics have never worked for a main dealer. I agree that many mechanics do leave main dealers and take their knowledge with them. That's one of the many reason why all the knowledge is widespread and not stuck within the dealer network.

Many of the little independent garages solely survive on reputation. They have to do a good job, especially the ones specialising in cars that are often owned by enthusiasts who will notice faults.

I'm not buying into main dealers are higher skilled than independent garages. It's rare to hear that opinion.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

VTR_Craig said:


> I would hate to do any work for some of you guys. Everyone thinks they are owed something these days.
> 
> Jobs hardly ever go to plan. Jobs turning up late, parts sent wrong, unexpected parts not readily available, staff illness, emergency jobs, customers saying 'while its here, can you just'
> 
> ...


Jobs don't go to plan a lot of the time but communication is the key and prioritizing other work. Yes another job might come in and you think i'll get that done now so as not to lose that job and fob the first job with an excuse(communicate here all it takes is a call). BUT then the next day when the same happens again you prioritize the 1st job and put back the one after that. Sounds to me like they've just kept putting the OP back and back.

Imagine ordering a meal in a restaurant then other customers keep coming in and getting theirs before you because they can't wait or are regulars I can see you'd be very happy:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So just a quick update, really quick as I've heard naff all.

I'm phoning at 4pm and will post another update, which I've got the feeling might be a bit long winded and borderline rant.

Don't think I'll be using them again regardless of quality of work; that's only half the service they should offer for over £700.00 worth of work plus £170.00 for a service a week ago.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I'm not buying into main dealers are higher skilled than independent garages. It's rare to hear that opinion.


You don't have to, if you've found a good reliable,indie that's excellent, spread the word, keep them in business. Speak to techs across a range of marques in the main dealers as I do daily, you may find that opinion isn't as rare as you believe.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

millns84 said:


> So just a quick update, really quick as I've heard naff all.
> 
> I'm phoning at 4pm and will post another update, which I've got the feeling might be a bit long winded and borderline rant.
> 
> Don't think I'll be using them again regardless of quality of work; that's only half the service they should offer for over £700.00 worth of work plus £170.00 for a service a week ago.


One thing I will say Millins, as inconvenient as it is, a face to face discussion will give you a far better response rather than by phone.:thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

S63 said:


> One thing I will say Millins, as inconvenient as it is, a face to face discussion will give you a far better response rather than by phone.:thumb:


Yeah but he'll have to walk!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I phoned just after 4pm and was told it was actually done (great that they let me know!!).

I didn't say anything on the phone as I deal face to face best. When I walked in, the guy went and got the manager before I even said anything. He was apologetic, and offered reduced labour rates next time I'm in. I went from frustrated to quite understanding as it transpired that all the bother was caused by the bank holiday, a turbo failure and people dropping in.

Now don't get me wrong, they could have done better and not letting me know it was done really got me going but I think their response was quite fair and reasonable, well I say response but I didn't actually need to say anything!

So I'm left a bit undecided, got a decent offer on labour and they know the ins and outs of these cars. If I put it down as a one off then I think I'll be going back but if I got this again then I'd probably look elsewhere.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

If they offered and you didn't ask, to me, that's pretty decent and garages you'd trust are few and far between these days.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

So it was really all a load of fuss about nothing?

Maybe we should try and be a bit more understanding before we leap up and down and demand compensation.........


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

m500dpp said:


> So it was really all a load of fuss about nothing?
> 
> Maybe we should try and be a bit more understanding before we leap up and down and demand compensation.........


They still had the car for three days after saying it was a four hour job. It doesn't turn into nothing because I accepted the apology & explanation and may well go back there for future work.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

millns84 said:


> They still had the car for three days after saying it was a four hour job. It doesn't turn into nothing because I accepted the apology & explanation and may well go back there for future work.


The typical gesture of goodwill, "I won't give you anything now but if you comeback and spend more I'll give you a discount".

Guess it's worth giving them one more chance (and getting that discount, hope it's in writing)

I assume as an indie they don't offer courtesy cars? Always a nice incentive for the garage to complete a task on schedule when the customer has their courtesy car which is booked out to another client the following day.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Seems a good enough outcome.


----------

